# Pit Bull Ownership = Felony?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh, people make me sick.
Texas: “Justin’s Law” supporters searching for sponsor | Stop BSL

If anyone lives in Texas, please write to your reps and ask them not to support this disgusting pile of garbage. I don't know about you guys, but they'd have to put up a real fight to take my dog from me.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

They tried to pass that crapp here, but thankfully someone on the voting board has a BSL breed. Bad owners are the downfall of the large breeds. The media fires everyone into a feeding frenzyainkiller:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

It's disgusting, isn't it? I can't think straight because of how angry it makes me. I wonder how many of the attacks these people report were actually "pit bull" attacks?

Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

It is the way things going here in America. I just remember the following , when I read your post. 
" To everyone who is calling for stricter gun laws in light of the tragedy in Tucson, may I offer this little tidbit: If guns kill people, then pencils misspell words, cars drive drunk, and spoons make people FAT. Remember: Hold the person accountable for their actions, not the means they chose to utilize!!!"
You can use the same theory for the Pit Bulls too. I mean bad owners.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> It is the way things going here in America.


This is going on worldwide! There are bands in europe and south america. I'm guessing it's going on everywhere else too. When we lose the right to choose what dogs to get, losing the right of free speech is not far away! Too many laws are not good for america:usa2: Bunch of


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Both of you are so right. All I know is if anybody tries to take my dog, I'm coming out with guns blazing!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

what a sad joke. 

People in this world are so dumb...

I wish stupid people would get outlawed.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If pits were to be banned, there would just be another breed that stupid people will mess up, and ruin. It just kills me. You will never get rid of all the irresponsible people out there, and THEY are the ones who need to be banned, considering they are the reason pits have the rep that they do. Not the dogs fault at all.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been working on fighting this for a month, and I'll be sick if it passes... but I really don't think it will.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

don't Labs lead in terms of dog bites per year?... or even Human deaths related to Dog attacks?

I could swear I saw that somewhere... just kind of ironic. Wonder if the next breed they will go after is Labs. Good luck there. 

It was Rotties in the 80's...Dobermans at some point as I recall...now its Pits. 

Get a clue America. Cars, alcohol and bad parenting kill people by the million...why don't you go outlaw those?(well, not my car, I like it)


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

It is why we don't want big governments deciding for us all the time. I think we need to put a stop on that. How to raise our children, how to feed them and more.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> don't Labs lead in terms of dog bites per year?... or even Human deaths related to Dog attacks?
> 
> I could swear I saw that somewhere... just kind of ironic. Wonder if the next breed they will go after is Labs. Good luck there.
> 
> ...


Chows a few years back also. At least in my area anyway.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> don't Labs lead in terms of dog bites per year?... or even Human deaths related to Dog attacks?


Yes, but only because there are so many of them. Golden Retrievers are #2 for the same reason. (It might be swapped. Goldens #1, Labs #2???) 

I'm not sure what the rankings would be if they took into account a breed's popularity.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Ania, you're right, but if the ban of pit bulls become more widespread, you may see a rise in the actual *percentage* of 'killer labs' while irresponsible owners go through a transitional period of looking for a new breed to abuse.

I wonder if they realize that it's the responsible owners they will be punishing here. The irresponsible ones, BYBs and fighters, who keep their dogs hush-hush, will barely be affected.

Anyways, if the past breed bans are any indication, there will suddenly be a population explosion in Boxer mixes and American Bulldog mixes overnight.

Most of these aggressive pits are more like American Bully dogs:








than APBTs:








anyways.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yes, but only because there are so many of them. Golden Retrievers are #2 for the same reason. (It might be swapped. Goldens #1, Labs #2???)
> 
> I'm not sure what the rankings would be if they took into account a breed's popularity.


Absolutely.

Leave it up to the media and dumb americans. 

We'll start seeing pictures of "the killer Golden Retriever".... ahahahahaha. Really, not funny but I had to laugh. People are so foolish.

Wasn't Cujo a St Bernard?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Leave it up to the media and dumb americans.
> 
> ...


Yes, Cujo was but he was supposed to have rabies.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Let's face it- people kill people. Own it.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Yes, Cujo was but he was supposed to have rabies.


Got bitten by a bat!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I just watched Cujo last night! Poor big goofy guy.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the movie better than the book, it's rare for me to say. The kid doesn't live in the book.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

<-----Never having children.

That kid was annoying. I couldn't deal with the constant screaming and crying in the movie.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, bet you never were one, huh? :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Hehe, bet you never were one, huh? :wink:


Ew, no way! NEVER!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Ew, no way! NEVER!


Benjamin Button :biggrin1:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope not!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Found this, wanted to post.



> When they came for the pit bulls,
> I remained silent;
> Surely these dogs deserved death!
> 
> ...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My only kids will be of the "fur" variety LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey now.....there ARE skin kids out there that aren't THAAAT bad......


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh I'm sure your kids are the kind that I would actually enjoy being around. Unfortunately nowadays most kids are demonspawn and out of control. I know I'd do a good job at being a mom, I just don't want that much responsibility and commitment. I like being able to go on date nights without finding a sitter....LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Oh I'm sure your kids are the kind that I would actually enjoy being around. Unfortunately nowadays most kids are demonspawn and out of control. I know I'd do a good job at being a mom, I just don't want that much responsibility and commitment. I like being able to go on date nights without finding a sitter....LOL


LOL! I do have to admit that being able to go out on a date night without finding a baby sitter would be nice! :lol: And it is a lot of responsibility and commitment. But, it is something that I absolutely love. Can't see myself not being a mom.

And demonspawn kids.....yes, yes....there are FAR too many of those running around! :fear::fear:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Cliffdog, that link you provided in the first post was great. It gave you directions on how to write your reps and who your reps were. Thanks!!!

I pray something like this never gets passed in Texas. I don't have a Pitt, but I do have a GSD, and they will be next on the list for BSL if this kind of thing happens. It scares me.

And BSL just does not work. Try to find a city that has BSL and see if the number of dog attacks has decreased since they started it. It's not right AND it doesn't work :crazy:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Seriously. It's ridiculous!

Anyone with a large breed dog should be concerned about BSL, because what happens when the Pit Bulls, the Rottweilers, the GSDs, the Dobermans are gone? They'll go after any big dog next!


----------

